# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  to Simon

## kelstorm

Simon, 
i think i keep to this topic so that u dun have to go ard the world to answer my queries.. hahaha

do i need to buy the base fertilizer as that of dennerle brand? can recommend other brands that is good? 
the following will be how i gonna do it.. correct it if i am wrong. 
procedure: 
1. putting the thin layer of sand (&amp;lt;1cm) 
2. putting 2-3cm of base fertilizer? 
3. pouring the rest of the sand to form the entire depth of 5-cm cm? 
4. add water and plants eg nana?(does all the plants need to be in by now) 
5. driftwood to be inserted in this stage? or when? do u recommend it? it gives a yellowish tinge color.. affects the pH too, right? 
6. let the tank mature for how many days b4 buying fishes? 

oh yes.. leave the lights on for how long? what is the preferred wattage? normal ikea lights is like 11W PL. is it sufficient? 
u recommend terraces? if so, what can we use as terrace? insert at which stage? 
thank u bro!!!!!!

----------


## Mez

Hello[ :Grin: ]
Im not Simon, im James, also known as Mez, though i might be able to answer _a few_ of your questions. I say a few because i am mainly a cichlid keeper, and have just started with a planted tank.
I can answer the bogwood question, and the last question...
Bogwood will only give a yellow tinge to the water, if not soaked and boiled. i boiled mine for around 30 minutes, then soaked it during the day, and then that got all the tannis out. Whilst soaking, you should change the water it is soaking in, so it is not soaking in yellow water.
Bogwood will also affect the pH of your tank. it lowers it...
"let the tank mature for how many days b4 buying fishes?" - You should cycle the tank before buying any fish in my opinion, using the fishless cycling method. i would also leave out any plants untill the tank has finished cycling, as most of them like an established tank, just like fish.
Hope i helped a little...
Mez :Smile:

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 2/16/2002 11:51:51 AM 
> 
> Simon, 
> i think i keep to this topic so that u dun have to go ard the world to answer my queries.. hahaha
> 
> do i need to buy the base fertilizer as that of dennerle brand? can recommend other brands that is good? 
> the following will be how i gonna do it.. correct it if i am wrong. 
> procedure: 
> ...


ok kelvin, 

1. get JBL base fert (good and cheap)
2. u dun have to laid a layer of gravel.. just the base fert and the gravel on top of it.. desired thickness depends on the type of plants u wanna have, I presume u want a low maintenance tank, so Echinodorus is yr choice, then yr base fert shld be ard 3cm.. give more base than gravel (if u want)
3. best to plant in all the plants u want at one go, add some fast growers.. or add some floating plants for the cycling period
4. dun add any fishes in yet, after a few days, u can add in yr algae eaters (oto, yamato)
5. driftwood shld be in at the same time u do yr planting.. do u have the brownish effect? so if then simply wash the driftwood clean then position.. u shld roughly imagine where u wanna put the driftwood in then plants after that. but if u dun wish to have that brownish effect (blackwater effect) then suggest yr boil the driftwood or soak in hotwater for awhile to remove the staining
6. once the cycling period is over u can add moderate grp of fishes in, make sure u dun overload yr bio capacity or else the tank goes back into its cycling again... suggest 6-7tetra per week (actually i dun practise this [ :Grin: ] )
7. remember to buy some test kits (kh, ph, no2? ammonia?), cycling is over when ammonia level is at 0 (correct me if I'm wrong, coz I start adding fishes during the first 2 weeks  :Razz:  )

oops forgotten abt the lighting, if its a 2ft, try a 36w PL .. shld be ard 1.5-2watts a gal

terrace? 2ft too small and too short so forego it

----------


## Mez

Simon, 
Ottos should not be added to a cycling tank. they are very sensative to water conditions, expecially nirtates...
I think shrimp would be fine though :Smile: 
Mez

----------


## Simon

mez, they will doing fine

----------


## kelstorm

ok.. no terrace..

i dun know abt FW pH.. does it matter for the water to turn brackish? by lowering the pH, will it harm the fishes?
me planning to keep the following:
1. 3 cories
2. 2-3 otos (yamatos, otos, SAE; which u recommend more?)
3. less than 5 cardinals tetras (to prevent mosquitoes larvae)

will the viewing be affected coz of brackish condition? Personal preference izit?

can i have a handful of your sand to help me to 'seed' or speed up the cycling process?

is Echinodorus = nana plant? 

what other plants are considered as fast growers? Can recommend?

Here are some of the plants which I plan to keep:
1.	red lotus
2.	Elatine Triandra
3.	Eriocaulon Cinereum
4.	Java Moss
5.	Echinodorus Oriental
6.	Mucranthermum Umbrosum
7.	Hydrocotyle verticillata
Can help me to identify which of them is the low maintenance type of plant? These type of plants dun need CO2 right?

----------


## DEA

> ----------------
> On 2/17/2002 1:47:00 AM 
> 
> ok.. no terrace..
> 
> i dun know abt FW pH.. does it matter for the water to turn brackish? by lowering the pH, will it harm the fishes?
> me planning to keep the following:
> 1. 3 cories
> 2. 2-3 otos (yamatos, otos, SAE; which u recommend more?)
> ...


echinodorus NOT = anubias barteri var nana
take 2 and 3 out of your list
i don't recommend them for beginners, especially those on budgets  :Smile: 
all plants need co2, just that some can get away with less due to either their ability to absorb it from kH or simply slower growth
consider investing in pressurised co2

----------


## kelstorm

i would prefer fuss-free plants.. if have to invest in CO2 set.. then i might drop the idea already..[ :Embarassed: ] ok.. no 2 and 3 then..btw, are 2 and 3 expensive? what abt riccia? sorry.. but i dun know which is easy.. pls advice?

----------


## Simon

kekee.. then u gotta use echinodorus, nana, fern, java moss... u oso have to cut down yr lights to abt 1/1+ watts per gal

----------


## kelstorm

ok..got it..

----------


## vinz

Kelvin,

Sorry to intrude, but some info.

Some of the echinodorus used to be known by the common name of amazon sword plants. Have you tried Tropica and Dennerle plant databases?

----------


## kelstorm

Thanks Vinz.. i saw the database from dennerle.. will take a look at tropica..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

dun bother abt tropica's.. the plants like watercoloured  :Razz:  but the data is useful

----------


## kelstorm

ok.. i'll skip it then.. hahaha.. i dun want watercolor plants!!!.. hahaha

----------


## Simon

imo, I never use tropica's database for IDing... not detailed

----------


## kelstorm

ok.. btw, next week.. we going to farms?

----------


## Simon

this coming sat

----------


## kelstorm

jialat, me haven't set up the tank yet.. busy leh.. sigh...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## benetay

i very free....kekeke

----------


## kelstorm

'thanks' Benetay.. [: :Smile: ]

----------


## ryan

haiya u want to start simple planted i want to start simple marine... but i also no time... going tioman this sat so cannot go outing... *shit* anyway why dont u do DIY co2! ur plants wont want to grow like that lah... initial cost only 1 dollar a month or so... $2.15 for 3 kg bag of sugar... $2+/-... baking soda... can last u quite some time...

----------


## kelstorm

too much of a hassle lah.. 

btw, for marine... once everything is settle and stablised, it is almost maintenance free.. no triming, no adding of this and that fertilizer..etc.. depending on the type of tank u keeping..
ok.. this is planted tank forum.. better not talk shop and market my marine thingie here.. if not, later, ppl dun help me.. haha.. if u are interested, come to the marine forum to look for me for help.. here is forbidden territory for marine aquarist.. heheehe[ :Grin: ]

----------


## ryan

haha ok thanks... i might just start a topic there... but very paiseh leh... i dunnoe anything abt marine ya know... then like my questions sure damn dumb... like can i keep the octopus at pacific marine with other stuff/fish/inverts... and the cleaner and mantis shrimps water requirements...

----------


## kelstorm

err.. i think u had better start it as another topic in the 'dark' side.. hahaha...if not later ppl here will  me down..
anyway.. no questions are stupid.. we are here to learn.. be careful of octopus.. some of them are venomous... 
read from my motto and u will learn more abt the force.. hahaha[ :Grin: ] 
Yes, i feel the force getting stronger.. hahaha.. the force is strong in u, my friend... to my side.. hahaha

----------

